# Awesome e-mail - Kiddy warning



## shamous1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi guys and girls just received a great e-mail about a kid with a pet snake in Cambodia. I'm not sure how to attach it but I'll try.

It has been doctored and is funny but at the same time don't open it up if you have little kids around. They might not like your snakes anymore.


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Did'nt work. If you want it I'll e-mail it to you.


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 28, 2006)

can you email it to me at [email protected] and i will try to post it


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 28, 2006)

hey i'd love to see it lol
my email is [email protected]


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Done MrSpike.


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hopefully you young kids (who should be at school) can work it out and post it. Don't tell me you have curriclum day. :shock:


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 28, 2006)

HAHA! Thats very funny, sorry i thoguth it was a photo not a video, im not sure how to attach videos  but i will try


----------



## freddy (Jul 28, 2006)

pm sent shamous


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 28, 2006)

bahahahahhaha thats awesome
um im not sure how to post it coz its a video but i'll look for it on a web site and post the url


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jul 28, 2006)

can you send it to me shamous at aussie_snake (at) hotmail.com
thank god for show weekend i had 2 days of school and now a pub holiday hell yeah


----------



## NRE-808 (Jul 28, 2006)

email address sent in pm if you could send me a copy 

Ian


----------



## Magpie (Jul 28, 2006)

You can host video at photobucket.com now.


----------



## freddy (Jul 28, 2006)

http://www.dump.com/links.php?link=1189054&amp;q=python+pet&amp;c=2&amp;a=1&amp;v=text

:lol:


----------



## freddy (Jul 28, 2006)

no need to thank me, its all in a days work, my good deed for the day :wink:


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 28, 2006)

You got it Freddy. Well done.


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 28, 2006)

No need to PM anymore.  he says thank god


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 28, 2006)

[video=metacafe;169536/python_pet/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/169536/python_pet/[/video]
here you go folks


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 28, 2006)

damn beat me to it


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Why did you chose that link Gecko_ProCs?? I might have a look at that after.

Now were are getting more links than a Chinese golf course.


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 28, 2006)

lol you both beat me, i couldnt find it lol


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 28, 2006)

ha ha lol
well while i was waiting for it to load the other was posted lol 
and i picked that link coz it was the first one there lol
funny stuff tho
hey every one look at these too
http://www.funny-games.biz/videos/560-badchipmunk.html
http://www.funny-games.biz/videos/595-kangaroojerkingoff.html


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 28, 2006)

I love the skippy one. Very funny.


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jul 28, 2006)

That's great - it's going tp all my snake-phobic acquaintances.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 28, 2006)

ha ha yea the roo ones pretty funny


----------



## coastalbob (Jul 28, 2006)

he would have come in handy for me ex wife :twisted:


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Handy*



coastalbob said:


> he would have come in handy for me ex wife :twisted:



What would come in handy? The snake or the roo. :lol:


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 28, 2006)

*RE: Handy*

hah ahhahahahhaha


----------



## snakegal (Jul 28, 2006)

NICE!


----------

